# Duck wobbling when walking and falling over



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

My sister’s 7 month old male Ancona duck is struggling to walk and falling over then not getting up. He is fed a mix of duck and chicken feed and is normally let out to free range all day, but the ducks have been locked up in their coop the past couple of days because they kept trying to leave to properly and because we had pretty crazy weather last night (30 mph wind).








Untitled


New item · Album by Ella Kaseman-Wold




photos.app.goo.gl




Let me know if this video doesn’t work.
Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have not dealt with this but found this information off a poultry forum

"I would suspect toxicity, possibly botulism.

Good you brought him in.

He needs plenty of fresh water, and some close attention.

You might try the molasses laxative approach, to help him pass it more quickly out of his system.

If that seems to help him, I would follow up tomorrow with activated charcoal (you can get it at most pharmacies or pharmacy sections of large grocery stores). I put three capsules in a half gallon of water. It helps absorb toxins to keep them from leaving the digestive tract.

I will look up the laxative recipe and be right back.


From Storey's:

either 1 pint of molasses or 1 pound of Epsom salts per 5 gallons of water. Birds that cannot drink on their own should be treated individually. The addition of 1 part potassium to 3,000 parts drinking water or individual doses of 1 teaspoon castor oil have also been recommended as treatments. In birds that are particularly valuable, flush out the contents of the esophagus with warm water by using a funnel and rubber tube inserted into the mouth and several inches down the esophagus. To avoid further problems, every effort must be made to locate the source of botulism.

end of quote

I would not be comfortable with the flush, because I have not done this and fear loading the duck's lungs with fluid. But perhaps you are better with that"


hope this helps


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks so much, Cathy! 
I wondered about toxicity but I don’t really know much about poultry.
We have all of these ingredients on hand and I will share the instructions with my sister. I would also be hesitant to tube a duck but luckily he is able to drink on his own so I don’t think it will be necessary.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck. Hope he does well


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree. That sounds like toxicity. Please let us know. Try not give the duck grain....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope the duck will be ok.


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for the advice and well wishes! 
Frank the duck is still a little wobbly but seems to be doing better. We gave him molasses water and a couple doses of castor oil yesterday and my sister is planing to give him activated charcoal soon. He is still eating and drinking well. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

Frank the duck died yesterday evening 😔. My sister gave him activated charcoal and more castor oil yesterday, but he seemed to be getting worse again and she noticed his wings drooping (which I believe is a symptom of botulism). She is pretty sad since he was her friendliest duck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh im so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry.


----------

